# Dutch style not Dutch!...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

We just spent 2 weeks in Holland on vacation, had a wonderful time! We went with a good friend of ours who's Dutch and we stayed in various familial homes with them. We saw a good portion of the country from the south (Zeeland), to Amsterdam, and eastward to the German border. I asked around and looked and didn't so much as find a store selling aquariums or anything related to them! True, there are gardens everywhere, but all I saw were terrestrial. So my question is, when we say 'Dutch style', who and where did that term come from? From what I saw, it wasn't the Dutch!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

We got it, from, well, the Dutch! Specifically, by the style that emerged from the yearly competitions held by the following Dutch organization:

www.nbat.nl

You may have missed it, but they're there.

Carlos


----------

